# Württembergische Finanzgruppe: „Ach wissen Sie...“



## Telekomunikacja (30 Mai 2005)

Grüß Gott!

Ich bin gerade von einer *„Württembergischen Finanzgruppe“* angerufen worden. Eine Dame mit starkem schwäbischem Akzent (dui hott sich abr dapfr zammanemma kenna ) wollte mir — „Sie sind doch berufstätig?“ — eine *„staatliche Förderung“* für Lebensversicherungen u.ä. anpreisen. 



> Ich: Da hätte ich aber erstmal zwei Fragen.
> Sie: Ja?
> 
> Ich: Könnten Sie mir bitte noch einmal das Produkt nennen, dass sie mir anbieten?
> ...


Die Herrschaften werden immer dreister, die Argumentationen immer absurder — und die Tonlage, vielleicht bilde ich mir das auch ein :scherzkeks: , bei Nachfrage oder Widerspruch immer aggressiver. :laber: 

Weiß jemand vielleicht Genaueres, ist ebenfalls angerufen worden?

Für sachdienliche Hinweise — wer, was, wann (vielleicht auch einmal aus dem "Milieu" 8) ) — wäre wie immer dankbar: Eure Telekomunikacja.


----------



## KatzenHai (30 Mai 2005)

Als schwäbisch Verbandelter:

Das Schönste an der Darstellung ist das phonetisch herrliche 


			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> dui hott sich abr dapfr zammanemma kenna


Danke dafür, mein Abend ist gerettet!

P.S.: Solche Anrufe sind nicht unbekannt - die Firma indes scheint unbekannt zu sein ...


----------



## DNA2 (30 Mai 2005)

Telefonbuch für Heilbronner Str. schrieb:
			
		

> Firma H. Automobile GmbH + Co.
> Firma K.B.
> Firma Elektro H. - Technische Anlagen GmbH
> Herr M.L.
> ...


Auch bei "ausgeschriebenen Namen" sieht nix davon nach Finanzdienstleister aus ...

Liebe Finanzgruppe - meldet euch bitte mal - ich bin an eurem Produkt "Finanzmarktförderungsgesetz" interessiert !


----------



## Der Jurist (30 Mai 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Als schwäbisch Verbandelter:
> 
> Das Schönste an der Darstellung ist das phonetisch herrliche
> 
> ...


Was isch daran so luschdig, dui had doch versucht hochdeitsch zu schwätze. Glaub mer des fällt schwer .....


----------



## KatzenHai (31 Mai 2005)

:vlol:

Jetzt sind auch mein Morgen und Mittag gerettet!

Noch jemand? :rotfl:


----------



## Anonymous (31 Mai 2005)

Ja sabbrlot!


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2005)

*Württembergische Finanzgruppe*

*Han au grad en Aaruf griegt, isch sär suschpekt *
oder auf Deutsch:
Hatte gerade Kontakt mit der genannten Firma, ist mir nicht geheuer.
Arbeite selber bei einer Versicherung, was diese Firma anbietet, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, aber wer ist schon Perfekt ??
Es ist sowieso verboten, Privatkunden ohne schriftlich Vorinformation telefonisch zu Kontaktieren. Diese Gruppe bewegt sich auf sehr dünnem Eis !!! Aber es gibt noch mehr von dieser Sorte, für die eine fährt ein schneller Deutscher Werbung. 0


----------



## Telekomunikacja (1 Juni 2005)

*Re: Württembergische Finanzgruppe*



			
				Grisu schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte gerade Kontakt mit der genannten Firma


Ja, griaß Gottle!  
Hosch Du no ebbes G'naures erfahre kenna? D' Adress' odr a Dellefohnommr?


----------



## drboe (1 Juni 2005)

DNA2 schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Finanzgruppe - meldet euch bitte mal - ich bin an eurem Produkt "Finanzmarktförderungsgesetz" interessiert !


Du willst ein Gesetz kaufen? Pass bloß auf, dass sich das nicht nur als billiges Gesetzbuch herausstellt, das man Dir für "teuer Geld" andreht. Bei sogn. Kaffeefahrten wird ja auch immer so maßlos übertrieben 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Telekomunikacja (1 Juni 2005)

*Finanzmarktförderungsgesetz*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> nicht nur als billiges Gesetzbuch herausstellt


_[Spekulationsmodus ON]_

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die gute Frau eigentlich sagen wollte:

«Produkt soundso, das durch die Verabschiedung des Finanzmarktförderungsgesetzes ermöglicht worden ist.» ...

... obwohl das schon einige Zeit zurückzuliegen scheint: 
*"Viertes Finanzmarktförderungsgesetz mehrheitlich angenommen"*
*"Finanzmarktförderungsgesetz endgültig beschlossen"*

Der Begriff an sich strahlt jedoch eine gewisse Kompetenz aus. :holy:

Und er ist in Laienkreisen wohl zu unbekannt, als dass er spontan (und dann noch am Telefon!) von einem solchen (also auch mir) kritisch hinterfragt oder der Anruf gar als mögliche Adressensammelei/ Betrügerei o.ä. entlarvt werden könnte.  8)

_[Spekulationsmodus OFF]_


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe sogar eine Telefonnumer (07171-...) vielleicht freuen die sich ja über einen Anruf von euch !

_editiert modaction   _


----------



## Telekomunikacja (1 Juni 2005)

*Telefonnumer (07171-...)*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> habe sogar eine Telefonnumer (07171-...)


Lieber Gast: Könntest Du mir die Nummer per PN (nach erfolgter Anmeldung) zukommen lassen? Das wäre nett!  :bussi:
Oder ggf. unter *Württembergische Finanzgruppe* posten?



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht freuen die sich ja über einen Anruf von euch


Gaaaaaaaaanz bestimmt!


----------



## technofreak (1 Juni 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/60160


> Wer die Rufnummer des Anbieters besitzt, kann diese allerdings an die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (RegTP) in Bonn weiterleiten. "Es genügt, dazu noch in ein oder zwei Sätzen den Sachverhalt zu schildern. Wir sorgen dann dafür, dass dieser Anrufer nicht noch einmal anruft", sagt Pressesprecher Rudolf Boll. Dies gilt für unaufgeforderte Werbung per Telefon, Fax, E-Mail und SMS. Entscheidend sei jedoch, dass eine Telefonnummer vorliegt, mit Hilfe derer sich die Spur zum Werbenden zurückverfolgen lässt.


Den Betreffende sollte  die Nummer der Regulierungsbehörde melden. Dies ist der korrekte Weg,
nicht  anonymes Posten von nicht zu identifizierenden und  zuzuordnenden  Nummern. 

tf


----------



## Telekomunikacja (2 Juni 2005)

*(07171-...)*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> (07171-...)


Ähem, Gast:
Würdest Du mir zustimmen, dass die die *Vorwahl 07161* Göppingen (Lkr. Göppingen, BW), die *Vorwahl 07171* hingegen Schwäbisch Gmünd (Lkr. Ostalbkreis, BW) zugeordnet ist?


----------



## wing (20 Juli 2007)

*AW: Württembergische Finanzgruppe: „Ach wissen Sie...“*

anscheinend ist die württ. fi-gruppe wieder aufgewacht....

habe gestern einen anruf erhalten (auch aus schw. gmünd)
und  die dame wollte für finanzförderung (wir haben keine versicherungen !!)
bei lebensvers. und/oder bausparverträgen einen termin vereinbaren.

hat eigentlich jetzt jemand die tel.-nr. bei der reg.-behörde gemeldet ??


----------



## webwatcher (20 Juli 2007)

*AW: Württembergische Finanzgruppe: „Ach wissen Sie...“*



wing schrieb:


> hat eigentlich jetzt jemand die tel.-nr. bei der reg.-behörde gemeldet ??


Was sollte was gemeldet haben? Etwa in der Art: "Hallo liebe BNetzA ( so heißt die nämlich jetzt) ,
in unserem Forum hat  ein Anonymous eine  Telefonnummer gepostet, die einem ColdCaller gehören soll."...

Außer diesem und dem gleichlautenden Thread bei Antispam 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=8011
(den du ja wahrscheinlich auch gefunden hast,  Google liefert  nur diese beiden Treffer) 
gibt es seit damals vor über zwei Jahren  keine einzige   Meldung darüber.  So what?


----------



## Unregistriert (22 August 2007)

*AW: Württembergische Finanzgruppe: „Ach wissen Sie...“*

Bin ebenfalls von der Dame angerufen worden, sie meldet sich am Telefon mit dem Namen "A.  und vermittelt Termine mit einem M.  S. .
Wenn man einen Termin vereinbart, kommt der Herr ins Haus und schlägt vor, eine bestehende Lebensversicherung zu kündigen und eine neue abzuschließen.
Er lässt seine Karte da, auf der steht nichts mehr von Württembergischer Finanzgruppe, wohl aber eine Adresse und Telefonnummer:
S. , Finanzdienstleistungen
Heilbronner Straße 15
73037 Göppingen
Tel 07161-****


----------



## Reducal (22 August 2007)

*AW: Württembergische Finanzgruppe: „Ach wissen Sie...“*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... eine bestehende Lebensversicherung zu kündigen und eine neue abzuschließen.


...eine äußerst ungünstige Lösung!


----------



## Raimund (23 August 2007)

*AW: Württembergische Finanzgruppe: „Ach wissen Sie...“*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...eine äußerst ungünstige Lösung!



Für den Drücker nicht!

MfG
R.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 August 2007)

*AW: Württembergische Finanzgruppe: „Ach wissen Sie...“*

Finde Diese Seiten Hier Herrlich !!


----------



## Unregistriert (18 März 2008)

*AW: Württembergische Finanzgruppe: „Ach wissen Sie...“*

Ich bin heute auch von Frau A.... angerufen worden

Sie hat behauptet das es für Bausparverträge, Kapitallebensversicherungen und Rentenversicherungen eine einmalige Förderung vom Staat gibt.
Bedingung wäre das die Verträge länger als 2 Jahre laufen und ich unter 56 Jahre alt bin.
Dieses Extra vom Staat könnte man nur einmal beantragen und würde sich unter umständen
bis zu 1000 Euro handeln.
Sie müßten dazu lediglich die Verträge sichten, und würden für ihre Dienstleistung lediglich einen Anteil an der Förtderung beanspruchen.
Auf meinen hinweis das ich den Vertreter aus dem Haus werfe wenn er etwas verkaufen möchte, meinte sie ich müße mir keine Sorgen machen.

Was jemand ob es eine solche Förderung vom Staat gibt ???


----------



## Timster (21 März 2008)

*AW: Württembergische Finanzgruppe: „Ach wissen Sie...“*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... Was jemand ob es eine solche Förderung vom Staat gibt ???


Es gibt Förderung vom Staat. Ob "eine solche" weiß ich nicht. Allerdings ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit extrem hoch, dass über diesen Weg - die "Württembergische Finanzgruppe", was auch immer das sein soll - nichts davon bei Dir hängen bleibt. Such Dir bitte eine seriöse Beratung.


----------



## Teleton (25 März 2008)

*AW: Württembergische Finanzgruppe: „Ach wissen Sie...“*

Wer ohne Anruferlaubnis zu Werbezwecken anruft verstösst gegen Gesetze. So jemand wäre- unabhängig für welche Firma er anruft - absolut der Letzte dem ich auch nur einen Groschen  anvertrauen würde. 


> Sie müßten dazu lediglich die Verträge sichten,...


Wollen wir wetten das dabei eine grauenhafte Versorgungslücke im Alter offenbar wird, die aber mit dem staatlich geförderten Produkt xy geschlossen werden kann. 

Unabhängig von der konkreten Firma findest Du schöne allgemeine Infos zu Strukturvertrieben und Finanzoptimierern  bei 
www.Finanzparasiten.de

Zu Versicherungen mal bei 
http://www.bundderversicherten.de
reinschauen


----------



## Fipps (27 März 2008)

*AW: Württembergische Finanzgruppe: „Ach wissen Sie...“*



Teleton schrieb:


> Unabhängig von der konkreten Firma findest Du schöne allgemeine Infos zu Strukturvertrieben und Finanzoptimierern  bei
> www.Finanzparasiten.de
> 
> Zu Versicherungen mal bei
> ...



Sehr empfehlenswerte Seiten, jeder der die Strukkies zuerst über diese Seiten und nicht im Direktkontakt kennenlernt, dürfte gegen zukünftige Werbeversuche immun sein.

Leider kommt man in der Regel erst dann auf die Idee zu recherchieren, wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist. In meinem Fall habe ich mir vor wenigen Wochen von einem - tatsächlich unabhängigen und nach Zeithonorar vergüteten - Versicherungsberater in einer Versicherungsanalyse erläutern lassen, welchen Mist mir mein Strukkie verkauft hat. Nach Auskunft des Versicherungsberaters war ich dabei noch relativ früh dran. Auslöser war für mich ein veröffentlichtes Gerichtsurteil zu einem kritischen Blog über einen Finanzdienstleister, das mich zu weiteren Recherchen veranlasst hat.  
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,494224,00.html


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2008)

*AW: Württembergische Finanzgruppe: „Ach wissen Sie...“*

Hallo,

wie bereits von mehreren Personen geschrieben, bin ich heute ebenfalls telefonisch von einer Frau Sommer/Württembergischen Finanzgruppe, Schwäbisch Gmünd, angerufen worden.
Auf Rückfrage erhielt ich sogar eine Telefonnummer 07171/875xxx
Ein Herr Schuhmeier wurde angekündigt, der eine einmalige Förderung auf Bausparverträge,
Lebensversicherungen, etc. in Höhe von bis zu 1000 € rausholen könne über das Finanzmarktförderungsgesetz. Es würden garantiert keine Verträge angeboten und keine Abschlüsse gemacht.
Über diverse Internet-Telefonbücher habe ich keine Württembergische Finanzgruppe gefunden, weder in Schwäbisch Gmünd, noch sonstwo.
Bei den Recherchen bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen.
Ist es sinnvoll, diese Anmache zu melden - und vor allem wo? Wer ist zuständig - Polizei?
Wenn niemand etwas macht, wird die Geschichte weiter gehen und irgendjemand wird schon mal darauf herein fallen.

Gruß
jeku


----------



## Teleton (2 April 2008)

*AW: Württembergische Finanzgruppe: „Ach wissen Sie...“*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ist es sinnvoll, diese Anmache zu melden - und vor allem wo? Wer ist zuständig


Wenn keine Anruferlaubnis besteht kann der Werbeanruf z.B. von Wettbewerbszentrale oder Verbraucherzentrale abgemahnt werden.
Der Finanzkram fällt möglicherweise in den Bereich des BAFIN
www.bafin.de


----------



## Unregistriert (16 April 2008)

*AW: Württembergische Finanzgruppe: „Ach wissen Sie...“*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich bin heute auch von Frau A.... angerufen worden
> 
> Sie hat behauptet das es für Bausparverträge, Kapitallebensversicherungen und Rentenversicherungen eine einmalige Förderung vom Staat gibt.
> Bedingung wäre das die Verträge länger als 2 Jahre laufen und ich unter 56 Jahre alt bin.
> ...




Ich bekam denselben Anruf und  lies mich darauf ein einen Termin zu machen. 
Diesen wollte ich aber wieder absagen, weil mir das Ganze etwas suspekt war und konnte keine Telefonnr finden unter der ich die Würrtembergische Finanzgruppe erreichen konnte. 
Ich habe mich per e-mail an die Polizei gewand wo man mir riet, den Berater nicht zu empfangen, oder im Falle einer Beratung auf gar keinen Fall etwas zu unterschreiben. 
Ich hatte sogar im Finanzministerium angerufen und die Vorzimmerdame wusste von keiner staatlichen Förderung unter diesem Namen.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Württembergische Finanzgruppe: „Ach wissen Sie...“*

Hallo,
seit geraumer Zeit telefonieren die Damen unter "Sächsische Finanzgruppe" (nur im Osten) und unter "Gmünder Finanzdienste" oder "Gmünder Finanzgruppe". Frau Abele heißt jetzt Frau Eberle, Frau Sommer meldet sich unter Lisa Becker. Förderungen gibt es keine. Man soll die alten Verträge auflösen und natürlich neue abschließen. Fragt man am Telefon genauer nach, kann keine der Damen wirklich richtige Auskunft geben. Auch wird ohne Anzeige der Telefonnummer telefoniert. Wenn man dann nachfragt und sagt, dass dies eigentlich verboten ist, lautet die Antwort: "Ach wissen Sie, unsere Analge ist im Moment defekt. Wir werden das sofort weiterleiten." Fragt man dann nach einer Telefonnummer um zurückzurufen, bekommt man eine Nummer, die es überhaupt nicht gibt. 
Also, alles Lug und Betrug.


----------

